# Factory Carpet Floor Mats - Does your Tiguan have them?



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

What's your experience? Do any of you have Factory installed Carpet Floor Mats that came with your 2018 - 2021 Tiguan? Were they listed on the Window Sticker? 
_I know that the Carpet Mats are not great quality but that's already been debated in other threads_

Background:
I purchased my 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line at the end of 2020. It has the Monster Mats ($235 included Option) but the dealer said that Carpet Floor Mats don't come with the car unless they are listed on the Window Sticker. That doesn't sound accurate. I didn't see any Window Stickers that mention Carpet Floor Mats but I'm sure I test drove some SE's that had Carpet Floor Mats.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

I have read this story a couple of times for VW and for subaru, my tiguan 2018 S did came with the all-weather mats and also the carpet mats for the third row, on the subaru the all weather mats were an option bjt still the whole set of carpet mats was in a bag in the trunk, mud flaps was an option also and the original caps were there in the trunk too, the sellsman told us that every and any part removed because and upgraded item was installed needed to stay in the car it was the final owner property... well another option also was led upgraded bulbs and we found the original incandescent bulbs in the glove box.

So I would call that dealer a cheat.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## amyle009 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL. My car came with the all weather mats installed in the foot wells, but it also had the set of carpet ones in the trunk. I can’t remember off the top of my head if I was charged for the all weather mats (on my window sticker) but I got both sets in my car when I drove off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

They stopped being included sometime in 2020.

My 18 had it, my 19 had it, my 20 didn't.. all the same SEL-P R Line trim


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> They stopped being included sometime in 2020.
> 
> My 18 had it, my 19 had it, my 20 didn't.. all the same SEL-P R Line trim


My 2020 has them, and yes they are listed on the window sticker, at least in my case anyway.

Also on the window sticker is the phrase “Standard Equipment (unless replaced by options)”. So I wouldn’t go as far as to call your dealer a “cheat” if indeed it was on your window sticker. Not entirely cool but...

Also, I don’t know but it wouldn’t surprise me if VW stopped including them from the factory. I would think most buyers upgrade to the rubber ones or liners or whatever (at least in northern areas), making the cheap carpet ones useless and a relatively painless cost saving measure. Just my opinion anyway.

Here’s a snip of part of my window sticker, 2020 Highline, Canada, November 2019 build date.











Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

My 19 SEL came with both. The cheapo carpet mats were stacked in the cargo area and the Monster Mats were included and already installed as a dealer add on. Included as a package with the matts was the trunk liner with cargo blocks. Yes it's on the window sticker.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

2020 sel p r line did not come w carpet only all weather. I ended up going w weather tech for the front and prefer the all weather to carpet anyways but also found it odd. 

We bought a. 2019 golf R about 6-7 months prior to that new also, this had carpet but not al weather.... bought some all weathers and also went weather tech for the front of that too. 

Weird cost cutting by VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Our first and second 2019 SEL-P RLine's came with the monster mats still wrapped in the plastic in the trunk... First thing I did to both when getting home was to put the monster mats in and store the carpeted ones.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Monster Mats only in my 2020 SE R-Line. Listed on Monroney and added to overall price (but didn't pay MSRP either ).

No bother as I've always "upgraded" to all-weather/Mojo Mat anyway, and have a pile of the cheap carpet mats in a stack from my other cars for when I need something to lay on in the garage or move furniture etc.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

2021 Tiguan came with all weather and no carpet.


----------



## EMTPJ (Apr 3, 2017)

my 19 came with monster mats, and the OEM were in the back hatch, so I have both. Only thing mine didn't have that the other ones on the lot had, was the cargo cover that stows under the cargo floor. Have to buy one from Amazon.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 4, 2020)

My '20 SE didn't come with any mats. I asked the dealer about it and they said that if it wasn't on the sticker, then they didn't come with the car. I thought that was very odd for the segment, but oh well. So I ended up buying WeatherTech's.


----------

